# 14 ft Starcraft for Fishing / Hunting / Bowfishing



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, a little history first. I am an outdoors columnist for 8 newspapers in North Carolina, and freelance writer. I am currently working on 3 books (yes, all at the same time...), two of which are based on North Carolina's outdoors opportunities and one called Bowfishing the Slam. I am an avid bowhunter.

For my books, I need to hit the water for a variety of activities consisting of hunting both rivers and lakes, fishing the same, and bowfishing which will also take me to the coast (sound and Intercoastal Waterway).

That's why I went with this baby. It is a 14 ft Starcraft I got on trade for a canoe that I owned. The Evinrude is a 25 hp, and runs on first pull. I will need to fix the recoil for the rope on the motor though. One of the previous owners of the Starcraft used it for flounder gigging at times. Bowfishing requires a similar platform but I want to change it up a bit. I am redoing it all, so first had to pull everything out. I will be building a 6 ft platform and the other 8 ft will be floored from back to the platform. I am not going to use bench seats, preferring a more open boat. I am either going with 2 or 3 batteries as I will use 12 volt led lighting for bowfishing rather than a generator. I will be filming so I want to get rid of the noise. Speaking of filming, I will also have mounts for two cameras that will be aiming down toward the boat for an overhead view. On the sides, I will run shelves that will include rod/drink holders. Battery and extra storage will be under the platform.

As you can see, I have a few 'challenges' in making this work, but I've done the homework and I just need to make it happen and then test my design.

Hope ya'll enjoy as this moves forward, and I look forward to hearing from you with any suggestions also.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1151...ms/5846091244187399553?authkey=COurx9C47fPjaA


----------



## gholmes (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks nice, Bill. I just bought a 14' Alumacraft... now you've got me wanting to start tearing mine apart!


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

gholmes said:


> Looks nice, Bill. I just bought a 14' Alumacraft... now you've got me wanting to start tearing mine apart!



All you have to do is start! 

One thing with 'projects' and men according to my wife...projects never end. Luckily, I set a goal of when I need it ready for the water so they encouraged me to get out there this weekend and finish tearing it down, even with the temps below freezing and snow falling Friday night (we don't get much snow here).

Now I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow so I can finish getting the frame laid out for the front platform. I'm trying to set small goals for each step. I actually got a little further than I had planned this weekend by getting the floor cut out.


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, and I figure this is as good of a place as any to keep up with project costs. This will be a running total. Here is the start.

14' Starcraft v-hull Even trade on Craigslist
4x8 plywood for floor Lowes $31
2x2x8' wood for frame (x2) Lowes $5
1x6x10' for side shelves Lowes $7
Bilge pump Ebay $12
10w LED lights (x10) Ebay $125
16ft LED light strip Ebay $15

Things I will be getting soon:
4x8 plywood
wire for electrical
carpet for floor and platform
bow light
stern light
10' pvc


----------



## jb93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice. How is the plywood supported in the middle where there is a large space between the ribs and the bottom of the plywood? I am working on a v-hull and trying to figure how to make that work best/easiest to put in a plywood false floor.


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 18, 2013)

jb93 said:


> Nice. How is the plywood supported in the middle where there is a large space between the ribs and the bottom of the plywood? I am working on a v-hull and trying to figure how to make that work best/easiest to put in a plywood false floor.



I'm going to run a 2x6 down the center for support (it'll be cut wedge shaped to fit the contour from back to front) but I do not have it cut yet. To find out the slope I am going to drill a small 1/8" hole every foot along the supports and stick a clothes hanger down the hole to see how deep it is to the support on the bottom. From that I should be able to determine the proper slope angle to cut the 2x6. The holes will disappear after I carpet the floor.


----------



## jb93 (Feb 18, 2013)

> I'm going to run a 2x6 down the center for support (it'll be cut wedge shaped to fit the contour from back to front) but I do not have it cut yet. To find out the slope I am going to drill a small 1/8" hole every foot along the supports and stick a clothes hanger down the hole to see how deep it is to the support on the bottom. From that I should be able to determine the proper slope angle to cut the 2x6. The holes will disappear after I carpet the floor.



Great idea. I am sure you figured this already, but you should probably measure the depth at each rib 
(since they are taller than the floor). If you measure each foot to the floor and cut your 2x6 to that height, then it will be too tall once it is raised by sitting on the ribs. Elementary, I know. I just wanted to save you a possible mistake if you had not already considered rib height. At least I think I am helping. :-k


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 18, 2013)

That's what I measuring down to. The ribs run every 1 foot and that's where I'll be drilling the holes. Thanks for looking out for me though!


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Feb 24, 2013)

Weather cooperated a little this weekend so I was able to get a little hull work done. First I sprayed and cleaned with a pressure washer, sanded, primed, and got the bottom painted. Looks like Wednesday is my next warm day so I'm going to try and have the upper outside painted then (different color). Meanwhile, I'm planning on carpeting the floor this week as well.



And the story I did last week for my column:

https://billhowardoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/02/project-boat.html


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Mar 9, 2013)

Got the first coats on the inside and upper part of the outside. Next will be second coats, and dark brown on the trim around the top of the boat.


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Mar 30, 2013)

First really nice weekend I've had in a while that something else wasn't planned.


----------



## Ta' Beat-A-Banshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Awesome job so far! boat looks great! are you using bracing on your floor? if so what type of material are you using? and how are you fastening?...Edit! never mind I just read above!


----------



## billhowardoutdoors (Apr 18, 2013)

Front platform installed and mounted, front trap door working, and access behind seat on platform in place!


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 18, 2013)

Some real progress getting done, good work! What process did you use to clean the inside of ur hull?


----------



## stinkbait85 (Apr 24, 2013)

curious about the interior LEDs. where'd ya get em from?


----------



## Ta' Beat-A-Banshee (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome job, was wondering how stable your deck is in the bow of your boat


----------

